# leaking platinum vision



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I've got a Gaggia platinum vision, which has started leaking from the steamer. I've run it through a descale cycle a few times, as I suspected it could be down to the valve being gummed up with limescale, but it's still leaking. It leaks slightly more when it's dispensing coffee, which would suggest a valve isn't shutting properly.

Does anyone have any idea if this is fixable? I'm quite comfortable working on coffee machines, having replaced both the pump, boiler and serveral seals in my old Gaggia Classic, as well servicing my Isomac at home. I recognise the Platinum is a bit more complicated, however.

It's now several thousand coffees into it's life, and is pretty heavily used in our small office. Because of this, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be covered under warranty.

any help or advice is appreciated.

Thanks

a


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi!,

Yeah no problem. Tell me, to operate the steam function, do you press a button of turn a mechanical dial? If it's an electronic switch you have a leaky solenoid. If it's a knob type mecanical dial it is just a small rubber seal which is usually set in a plastic valve. In this case, the entire valve needs replacing.

If it's a switch, I can talk you through stripping the solenoid and cleaning it. If it's a valve I can talk you though removing it and installing a new one. By all means give me a call on the number below and I'll do what I can to help.

Kind regards

Lee

Resident engineer.

07917 420873


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

Lee,

Thanks for your reply.

The Platinum Vision has a touchscreen display, and a knob. The knob has 3 positions. steam, off and one for the milk-island. Pressing the steam button on the display doesn't do anything without the knob being in the correct position, and moving the knob effectively presses the button anyway.

I suspect it has a combination of a valve controlled by the knob, that dictates where the water is flowing to (milk island, steamer wand or brew head) and a solenoid that then enables the steam flow. I'm speculating, without taking the cover off, but the knob certainly doesn't feel "mechanical" if you know what I mean.

I'll check it out and get back to you.

thanks again

a


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

feef said:


> I suspect it has a combination of a valve controlled by the knob, that dictates where the water is flowing to (milk island, steamer wand or brew head) and a solenoid that then enables the steam flow. I'm speculating, without taking the cover off, but the knob certainly doesn't feel "mechanical" if you know what I mean.
> 
> a


Ah ok. Like you said, the knob will channel either water or steam when you push the button. You'll also probably find that the knob will trigger a micro-switch which starts the pump for the water. It could still be either knob or solenoid. You may find that the leaking is that the knb is letting the water through when it shouldn't. It is soooooo simple to check the knob valve and indeed open the solenoid. I would sugest that you put a slightly stronger descale through (by a half measure). This may help remove any crap that is stopping the solenoid valve close all the way, thus letting water through from the boiler.

Let me know how you get on.

Kind regards

Lee


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

LeeWardle said:


> Let me know how you get on.


I gave the machine a serious descale on Friday. Had to wait a couple of days, as I was out of descaler so had to order some more in.

It does seem to have improved the leak, but not cured it. In fiddling with it, it does seem that the knob can affect how much it leaks by. If it was my own machine, I'd be prepared to live with it like that, as I'd probably quickly work out the exact position it would need to be in to stop the leak. Unfortunately, I doubt my colleagues would be either as accommodating nor sensitive enough with it (nor really be bothered enough) to find that "sweet spot" where it is properly shut.

When it's at it's worst, clean water comes out the steamer wand rather than into the cup as coffee. That suggests to me it's the control valve.

Is it easy to remove and inspect that valve?

a


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, it depends on how the machine is set up really. As clean water is coming out of the wand and the fact that you can find a "sweet spot" where it leaks less would suggest it is simply the rubber seal that the knob sits on. I would whip the panels of and have a look at that. Then, follow the hose that goes to the steam wand and find out what it connects to. If it connects right to a thermoblock (silver boiler type thing) It's definatly the valve at the knob end. (ahem) If it goes to a solenoid valve (black square with a nut ontop - 2 or three wires coming off it with pipe going in/out at the bottom) then that could be blocked with scale stopping it from closing fully.

It's easy to clean. Make sure that the mains is disconnected and that the machine is cold! (preferably having been left off over night) High pressure steam is very dangeourus so I can't stress this poing enoough! Make a note of the wires and pull them off. Next remove the nut at the top. The black plastic cube will slide up and off. This is the magnetic coil part of the valve. Put this to one side. Now, any hoses connected to this will either be have a little silver nut that shouls be hand tight or will be a little push-fit connctor. If it's pust fit, just push in the fing you see and pull the hose out. If it's a little nut just unscrew it.

This should leave you with the valve. You really need a vice for this next bit of a couple of good wrenches. At the bottom of the metal cylindrical tube you will see a nut. Hold the bottom bit in a vice or another wrench and unscrew this nut. It may be tight to start with but should be fine. Just use the wrench for the tough bit and unscrew the rest by hand. DO THIS CAREFULLY HOLDING THE VALVE UPSIDE DOWN! otherwise the nuclous and spring will fall out. Right.....Juat soak it all in a WEAK descale solution and make sure it's all lovely and clean. Give the nuclous (the bullet shaped bit) a glld clean. Be carefull not to damage the little rubber seals at each end. Then just put it back together. You may need another O ring (this seals the two bits you unscrewd) or, if not just use a little PTFE tape, but make sure it's neat and not protruding into the valve.

Put it all backtogether again and back into the machine. Take care not to over tighten the silver nuts on the hoses, just finger tight.

If it still leaks then it's definaly the rubber seal at the knob valve.

If you need any parts I.E. if the solenoid valve is F.U.B.A.R. then just give me a yell and I'll ordr them for you.

Regards

Lee

07917 420873

P.S. If you want to give me a ring when you have the covers off please do.


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

Lee,

Thanks for that.

I'll maybe take it home at the weekend, and tackle it then.

Cheers

a


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Any News?

Lee


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

LeeWardle said:


> Any News?
> 
> Lee


Not really. I ran another heavy descale through the machine and it helped. However, since then someone has managed to break the steamer wand (looks like it's been pushed into the machine, and then when they've realised it shouldn't do that, they've pulled it out a bit but then left it hanging by the hose.)

As a result, the problem isn't really a problem anymore. Since noone's responsible enough to admit they might have damaged the machine, I'm not going to to to any great lengths to get it repaired, so I've removed the wand, sealed the pipe and removed the knob so it can't be enabled.

This is supposed to be an office of 40 or so well educated, intelligent IT professionals, and in 3 months we've gone through 2 toasters, 1 toastie machine and now this. Sometimes I feel like I'm in a school!

Anyway, thanks for the help thus far. If it comes to it, and someone owns up and is willing to pay for a repair, then I'll probably take it further.

Cheers

a


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats gutting! Have you thought ouf holding a training session?

People might appreciate good coffee if they knew how to make it.


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Thats gutting! Have you thought ouf holding a training session?
> 
> People might appreciate good coffee if they knew how to make it.


Oh, I did all that when we got it. There was also an email sent round with instructions on it, and a page on the intranet with instructions.

In the 2nd week, someone had put beans in the ground coffee filler.

The guys here DO appreciate good coffee, and I've now got a blend that keeps everyone happy, but they don't seem to be able to use things responsibly.

They've been told, if it gets broken (not just worn out with use), it's not getting replaced

a


----------

